# Advice for super slow Monte Carlo growth?



## chiefy (Mar 30, 2020)

Pretty much a n00b, but this is my first planted tank. It's a 17.1G and this picture was taken yesterday so it's been about 3 months planted. I have Rotala which have completely taken off and a Java Fern which seems to be doing ok but my Monte Carlo just seems kind of stuck in limbo. Water is at about 8.0Ph, 74f, GH is around 100. I use RO water but my rocks buffer the Ph to a constant 8ish. I've been dosing every 2-3 days with Flourish and the substrate is Seachem Flourite Black. It's been hard keeping the plant rooted and wondering if this substrate is suboptimal? The Monte Carlo seems to be creating new growth and it melted a little when first planted, but in general doesn't seem like it's "dying?"


Anyhow, I am new here but any help/advice would be awesome, thank you!


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Monte carlo is one of those plants that really does a lot better with co2. A lot of folks can't even grow it without co2. That yours is still alive is pretty good all by itself. If you want one of those thick lush monte carlo carpets you need to add pressurized co2.


----------



## chiefy (Mar 30, 2020)

minorhero said:


> Monte carlo is one of those plants that really does a lot better with co2. A lot of folks can't even grow it without co2. That yours is still alive is pretty good all by itself. If you want one of those thick lush monte carlo carpets you need to add pressurized co2.



Thanks for the comment. Almost all the articles I read said you didn't need c02 to grow it (though it would be slow), but didn't expect it to be this slow. I will just be patient and try to keep it alive at this point. Thank you!


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

chiefy said:


> Thanks for the comment. Almost all the articles I read said you didn't need c02 to grow it (though it would be slow), but didn't expect it to be this slow. I will just be patient and try to keep it alive at this point. Thank you!


Grow is a very subjective term. But usually as mentioned by @minorhero to give it that nice low-profile carpet look you need pretty good light and co2. One thing I would do is spread it around thinner. It might do better. Also trimming it will get new growth going quicker. Are you dosing excel? Excel can help in less than marginal situations.


----------



## chiefy (Mar 30, 2020)

Asteroid said:


> Grow is a very subjective term. But usually as mentioned by @*minorhero* to give it that nice low-profile carpet look you need pretty good light and co2. One thing I would do is spread it around thinner. It might do better. Also trimming it will get new growth going quicker. Are you dosing excel? Excel can help in less than marginal situations.



Yes, I am dosing Flourish and Excel, but i haven't been doing a ton of Excel to be honest. And yeah I hear you on re-planting some of it. I've been having a hard time to get it to stay down in the flourite black. I think I will try that though, thank you.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

chiefy said:


> Yes, I am dosing Flourish and Excel, but i haven't been doing a ton of Excel to be honest. And yeah I hear you on re-planting some of it. I've been having a hard time to get it to stay down in the flourite black. I think I will try that though, thank you.


If it doesn't stay down, push it with the tweezers further down then it should be and then gently pull it up a bit. Usually this will cause some of the substrate to fall in around the base and it should stay down better. Sometimes it takes some work but planting thin helps. I've done carpets of dwarf baby tears one stem at a time, but it comes in nice.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

chiefy said:


> Thanks for the comment. Almost all the articles I read said you didn't need c02 to grow it (though it would be slow), but didn't expect it to be this slow. I will just be patient and try to keep it alive at this point. Thank you!


The amount of plant mass compared to the amount of space you have.. if you are actually trying to get it to carpet you should expect it to take around a year or more. If that is absurd then it is time to consider either a) adding pressurized co2, or b) rethinking your aquascape so you don't have the expectation of a carpet. Secret option c) is to buy substantially more monte carlo.


----------

